# Did a bit of field herping today



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

I went out for a few hours with my camera at a local pond! 


My apt complex has a nest of Goldfinches


Black Crowned Night Heron


Great Blue Heron







SO MANY TADPOLES! 
I had worn rubber boots so I could go in the water to sneak up on frogs, but there were so many tadpoles I didn't want to step on them...









I heard lots of frogs.. but they were hard to spot and I was losing daylight fast.. but I snapped a few


This guy was HUGE... I was very zoomed in.. I wish I could have gotten closer... He was so loud I thought someone was playing a horn!









This poor guy had a tick


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

Great pictures!!!


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

Great job. These pictures are very nice. Be careful of the ticks yourself. They are everywhere at the first hint of nice weather.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Fin Fancier said:


> Great job. These pictures are very nice. Be careful of the ticks yourself. They are everywhere at the first hint of nice weather.


I know! I had myself checked when I got home..

I've found one too many on myself in the past.. (mostly in VT)


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Great pics :thumbsup: I'm very familiar with Malden (lived there for a bit). Which pond did you take these at? I've never seen a heron that close to the city.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Romad said:


> Great pics :thumbsup: I'm very familiar with Malden (lived there for a bit). Which pond did you take these at? I've never seen a heron that close to the city.




Pine banks park! According to a random dude who was there, that heron has lived there for 5 years. 

I've only lived here for one. I live right across the street from it


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

rmarkham said:


> Pine banks park! According to a random dude who was there, that heron has lived there for 5 years.
> 
> I've only lived here for one. I live right across the street from it


I know it well. We used to slide down the hills there when they were covered in pine needles using cardboard boxes.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Romad said:


> I know it well. We used to slide down the hills there when they were covered in pine needles using cardboard boxes.


That's awesome!!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Very nice! Thank you for sharing those beautiful pictures!


----------



## Ickbeth (May 30, 2013)

no the pics won't show up on my computer


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Ickbeth said:


> no the pics won't show up on my computer


Oh no!

Here are some Imgur albums with those pictures in them
http://imgur.com/a/UNqFb

http://imgur.com/a/PujyG


----------



## BittyB (Jun 19, 2013)

Very beautiful shots. Also I learned something new. I did not know what field herping was or that there was a term for going out searching for amphibians.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Awesome photos I enjoyed them very much, thanks for sharing them with us :-D


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! they're amazing shots! You must have a fabulous camera like canon or nikon?

When I first read the title I read it as "field _derping_" and was confused as to what the content might be lol


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Laki said:


> Thanks for sharing! they're amazing shots! You must have a fabulous camera like canon or nikon?
> 
> When I first read the title I read it as "field _derping_" and was confused as to what the content might be lol


Hahaha. 

It's a Nikon


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

BittyB said:


> Very beautiful shots. Also I learned something new. I did not know what field herping was or that there was a term for going out searching for amphibians.



I learned about it recently as well  

It's just so fun to say!


----------



## Vier (Feb 1, 2012)

Those goldfinches look more like flycatchers


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Turns out they were actually warblers... Silly me.


----------



## Vier (Feb 1, 2012)

Did you ever manage an older photo of them? Im curious as to what kind.. right now that photo makes me think phoebe or peewee or something.. I wonder what birds they turned into XD


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

They were gone the next time I went to go look 



I did get a picture of the father though... Definitely not goldfinches like I thought. 



The picture came out horribly because it was getting dark, but it shows enough detail


----------



## Vier (Feb 1, 2012)

Yellow Warbler..neat!


----------

